# Year old frozen ribs and hot links



## ack226

I have a raw rack of ribs and a package of hot links that have been in my freezer for a little over a year.  They're both still in the vacuum sealed plastic packaging from the store.  They were put in my freezer as soon as I got them and have stayed frozen since.  Think I can still cook them or should I throw them out?


----------



## chainsaw

I have eaten stuff frozen that long if it was a steady zero temperature. Depending on how well it was sealed, it might have a freezer taste. Does it look like there are ice crystals in it? That usually is a good indicator of freezer burn.

The old adage "if in doubt, throw it out" is a good one. Usually the concern is if the temperature ever got above a safe level.

Would be a shame to spend the time to smoke & serve up the ribs & links and then find out they tasted funny.

Good luck!


----------



## bcfishman

Since youre asking for input, I'd say theyre fine.

Vaccuum sealed and always frozen.

You know what opinions are like though...


----------



## cheezeerider

BCFishMan said:


> Since youre asking for input, I'd say theyre fine.
> 
> Vaccuum sealed and always frozen.
> 
> You know what opinions are like though...


Everyones got one.......

I'd say you're fine. As stated above, as long as it was kept at a safe cold temp. I've eaten stuff that old. Vacuum packed and kept frozen...no worries here


----------



## mballi3011

I would say that you are fine aslong as there is no signs of freezer burn. If any of the ice crystals aren't forming inside the package you should be fine.


----------



## DanMcG

If they still look good smokem!!


----------



## meateater

Only one way to find out, thaw them out and see if there freezer burnt. I've had chubs of sausage in the freezer for that long and they were fine.


----------



## princess

Yeah, I've got "One" too... And you know I can't resist a food safety question!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would say for the purposes of SAFETY it DEPENDS.

*Was it in a deep freezer at 0 degrees?*  (eat it, 12 months is fine)  -or-

*Was it in the top (or bottom) of a fridge/freezer combo*? (pitch it - 6 months MAX, 3 is better)

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp

As far as taste and/or quality goes? Check for freezer burn. Cut off any areas that have been dried out, proceed as normal.

Cheers!

-Princess


Ack226 said:


> I have a raw rack of ribs and a package of hot links that have been in my freezer for a little over a year.  They're both still in the vacuum sealed plastic packaging from the store.  They were put in my freezer as soon as I got them and have stayed frozen since.  Think I can still cook them or should I throw them out?


----------



## Bearcarver

Princess said:


> Yeah, I've got "One" too... And you know I can't resist a food safety question!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say for the purposes of SAFETY it DEPENDS.
> 
> *Was it in a deep freezer at 0 degrees?*  (eat it, 12 months is fine)  -or-
> 
> *Was it in the top (or bottom) of a fridge/freezer combo*? (pitch it - 6 months MAX, 3 is better)
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp
> 
> As far as taste and/or quality goes? Check for freezer burn. Cut off any areas that have been dried out, proceed as normal.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


What Princess said,

Plus I would add, if it looks OK, and it smells OK----Smoke it.

Bear


----------



## ack226

Princess said:


> Yeah, I've got "One" too... And you know I can't resist a food safety question!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say for the purposes of SAFETY it DEPENDS.
> 
> *Was it in a deep freezer at 0 degrees?*  (eat it, 12 months is fine)  -or-
> 
> *Was it in the top (or bottom) of a fridge/freezer combo*? (pitch it - 6 months MAX, 3 is better)
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp
> 
> As far as taste and/or quality goes? Check for freezer burn. Cut off any areas that have been dried out, proceed as normal.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


They're in the top of a fridge/freezer combo.  Not sure of the temp in there, but they're frozen rock solid.  Now that I look at it more closely there are some ice crystals on the ribs under the packaging.  I'll toss them.  No ice crystals on the Hot Links and I'd imagine they're loaded with preservatives.  Think they're ok?


----------



## princess

Dude... in all fairness, I do not jack around with pork.  For $3 you can buy another pack of links, you know? 
 I'd grab me some new ones...


Ack226 said:


> They're in the top of a fridge/freezer combo.  Not sure of the temp in there, but they're frozen rock solid.  Now that I look at it more closely there are some ice crystals on the ribs under the packaging.  I'll toss them.  No ice crystals on the Hot Links and I'd imagine they're loaded with preservatives.  Think they're ok?


----------



## rw willy

Ice crystals are a sign of possible degraded quality not a sign of safety.


----------



## tigerregis

This thread is a sad commentary on contemporary life. Make what you want of it, I pitch stuff too. It irks me to no end that a bargain sometime ago has turned into a waste.


----------



## princess

I completely agree.

It's not the ice crystals that concern me (for safety, though admittedly, perhaps for *taste*). It is the containment (fridge/freezer combo) and time frame (12 months) that makes me question the *safety* as per USDA guidelines.

To be off topic, I eat rare steak and consume sashimi regularly. At certain establishments, I consider these delicacies to be worth the risk.  But a styropak of brekkie links?  IMHO, not worth it, and USDA recommends against it. $.02


RW Willy said:


> Ice crystals are a sign of possible degraded quality not a sign of safety.


----------



## tigerregis

Strange eh? I completely agree with you. Raw fish is a fave.


----------



## smoke_chef

The real lesson here... and one I hope you will remember always Ack226... is you should never ever leave a perfectly good rack of ribs in the freezer that long for any reason. Shaaaaammmmeeee on you Ack226. Shhhaaaammmeeee!!!  To think that you would disrespect that meat by neglecting it for that long... It's ribs man... ribs I say!!! Never mind those links. But ribs... One doesn't idoly put away ribs in the freezer only to forget about them. Why... you should have your smoker taken away for one month! Yes... that's it. You're grounded. And stand with your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!


----------



## meateater

Smoke_Chef said:


> The real lesson here... and one I hope you will remember always Ack226... is you should never ever leave a perfectly good rack of ribs in the freezer that long for any reason. Shaaaaammmmeeee on you Ack226. Shhhaaaammmeeee!!!  To think that you would disrespect that meat by neglecting it for that long... It's ribs man... ribs I say!!! Never mind those links. But ribs... One doesn't idoly put away ribs in the freezer only to forget about them. Why... you should have your smoker taken away for one month! Yes... that's it. You're grounded. And stand with your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!


Dang I would have made him chop wood instead.


----------



## hdspringer

Yes I agree with the Chef


----------



## Bearcarver

Yeah, since you're talking about a fridge/freeze combo, definitely chuck it.

I never put any of my precious stuff in that freezer. I put all of my treasures in my small (7.3 cu ft) chest freezer. Besides, I don't think a rack of ribs would even fit in our little side by side piece of crap we mistakenly call a refrigerator/freezer combo!

Ack226, Don't worry about it. Everybody screws up once in awhile. As long as nobody gets sick, it's a cheap lesson.

You could do like I do--Buy the ribs a day or two before you're gonna make 'em.

Bear


----------



## ack226

Thanks for the advice everyone.


Smoke_Chef said:


> The real lesson here... and one I hope you will remember always Ack226... is you should never ever leave a perfectly good rack of ribs in the freezer that long for any reason. Shaaaaammmmeeee on you Ack226. Shhhaaaammmeeee!!!  To think that you would disrespect that meat by neglecting it for that long... It's ribs man... ribs I say!!! Never mind those links. But ribs... One doesn't idoly put away ribs in the freezer only to forget about them. Why... you should have your smoker taken away for one month! Yes... that's it. You're grounded. And stand with your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!


My only defense is that our baby was born around the time I bought the ribs.  They went in the freezer, I went into new baby survival mode, and the next thing I know it's a year later.  I know it doesn't completely excuse my negligence, but please don't take away my smoker!


----------



## smoke_chef

Well... a new baby may be one the few excuses acceptable. Congrats on the addition to your family. Now, throw out the old meat. Run to the store and get some new ribs. Every one year old should have a BBQ bash for it's birthday party. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't forget the q-view.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoke_Chef said:


> Well... a new baby may be one the few excuses acceptable. Congrats on the addition to your family. Now, throw out the old meat. Run to the store and get some new ribs. Every one year old should have a BBQ bash for it's birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the q-view.


And maybe you should make them "Baby" Backs in honor of the new Baby??


----------



## jacobss914

Here is a good way to know if your freezer ever went above 32 degrees.  Put a small container in there of water.  Let it freeze solid, and then place a penny on top of the ice, and put it back in there.  In times like these get the penny out and check if it is somewhere below the surface plane on which you set said penny.  If it is your freezer has gone above temp for a period of time and then refroze.  Simple, efficient, and effect, tattle-tail alarm for your freezer.

I myself would thaw them, smell them, and see, if it passes my sniffer, I would then run it under the wife's nose, women have a heightened sense of smell.  Last I would run it under my Beagles nose, and if he stats to growl and tries to snatch it, I know it's good.  After that I would cut off a section cook it up, and try a piece of it just meat no flavor or smoke, a small piece on your tongue should tell you what you got, if its funky spit it out, and pitch the ribs.  If not, start the process and have fun.  Lastly if the rack of ribs are bad, well the Beagle got his way, and will have a feast, and then have to stay out in the garage for the night, don't want to have to clean up his mess.

BTW, Walmart had full slabs for $7.99, so it might not be worth the risk, that's a cheap price compared to a night of pain and anguish, with the potential of never eating another rib in your life!!!!!  I won't eat scallops any more for just such a reason.


----------



## ak1

jacobss914 said:


> Here is a good way to know if your freezer ever went above 32 degrees.  Put a small container in there of water.  Let it freeze solid, and then place a penny on top of the ice, and put it back in there.  In times like these get the penny out and check if it is somewhere below the surface plane on which you set said penny.  If it is your freezer has gone above temp for a period of time and then refroze.  Simple, efficient, and effect, tattle-tail alarm for your freezer.


----------



## smoke_chef

I'll do the penny thing too... good idea.


----------



## Bearcarver

Never thought about the penny idea---Great idea!

I like the Beagle test too----Would that work with my son's Newfi?

Might lose my hand!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## castiron

What is unsafe about meat that has been frozen for more than a year.  Assuming the meat never unthawed.

I've had meat vacuum packed that didn't freezer burn and tasted fine after being frozen a cpl years.


----------



## daddyzaring

Couldn't you let it thaw out and pan fry a sample test piece, and decide from there?


----------



## princess

Great question!!  (puts on SuperGeek hat)

In a fridge/freezer combo, there is a massive amount of temperature FLUCTUATION. You open the fridge/freezer door more frequently than you would the door of a deep freezer.These fluctuations can cause the products inside to rise above ZERO degrees all the way up to 31 degrees. Even though the meat has never "thawed" it may get above the zero mark. Harmful bacteria are actually _active _in these temperature ranges, though the multiplication rate is remarkably low, which is why six months or less is safe. After six months, the bacteria can reach levels where danger can be found.

Things grow slowly at 31 degrees, but they do not stop growing. This is why the Food Guide (see my link above) is fine with deep freezers, but issues warnings for fridge/freezer combos. Bacterial activity wise, a day at 31 degrees is about as bacterially active as a minute on the countertop at 70 degrees.

Cheers!

-Princess


Castiron said:


> What is unsafe about meat that has been frozen for more than a year.  Assuming the meat never unthawed.
> 
> I've had meat vacuum packed that didn't freezer burn and tasted fine after being frozen a cpl years.


----------



## arnie

Thanks, Princess. I can't seem to convince my wife not to use the fridge/freezer as a deep freezer. this gives me more ammo.

 


Princess said:


> Great question!!  (puts on SuperGeek hat)
> 
> In a fridge/freezer combo, there is a massive amount of temperature FLUCTUATION. You open the fridge/freezer door more frequently than you would the door of a deep freezer.These fluctuations can cause the products inside to rise above ZERO degrees all the way up to 31 degrees. Even though the meat has never "thawed" it may get above the zero mark. Harmful bacteria are actually _active _in these temperature ranges, though the multiplication rate is remarkably low, which is why six months or less is safe. After six months, the bacteria can reach levels where danger can be found.
> 
> Things grow slowly at 31 degrees, but they do not stop growing. This is why the Food Guide (see my link above) is fine with deep freezers, but issues warnings for fridge/freezer combos. Bacterial activity wise, a day at 31 degrees is about as bacterially active as a minute on the countertop at 70 degrees.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


----------



## Bearcarver

Arnie said:


> Thanks, Princess. I can't seem to convince my wife not to use the fridge/freezer as a deep freezer. this gives me more ammo.


Arnie,

I'm sure your wife is an intelligent woman, like mine was last year, when I used that same "ammo", and bought a Chest Freezer for important items like meat. Mine holds a perfect "0˚" all of the time. I might have to defrost it every year or two, but NO TEMPERATURE FLUCTUATIONS!

Bear


----------



## castiron

Not to start any arguments but we've been freez'n food like that for over 20 yrs with no problems.  We also have a couple standup freezers and started getting small totes and labled them and now its easy to find what you want and keep it rotated.  vs finding some mystery package in the bottom of a chest freezer.  Most of the time though long term frozen meat is in the freezers.

I've gotten sick a couple times from meat at Walmart, we no longer buy meat there.


----------



## chainsaw

Castiron said:


> I've gotten sick a couple times from meat at Walmart, we no longer buy meat there.


Amen I have chipped teeth on various meats there. Pre-formed hamburger patties and some chicken thigh bone fragments I didn't see


----------



## castiron

The meat I'm reffering to was steaks, which is typically all we buy from the store other than occasionally chicken.  I have my venison cubed and whats not cubable I have ground for burger by the processor.  I shoot my pork and catch/shoot our fish.


----------



## stircrazy

AK1 said:


>







jacobss914 said:


> Here is a good way to know if your freezer ever went above 32 degrees.  Put a small container in there of water.  Let it freeze solid, and then place a penny on top of the ice, and put it back in there.  In times like these get the penny out and check if it is somewhere below the surface plane on which you set said penny.  If it is your freezer has gone above temp for a period of time and then refroze.  Simple, efficient, and effect, tattle-tail alarm for your freezer.


you do know that the penny will sink in the ice even if the freezer never warms up.  the weight of the penny will creat a melt below it and eventualy it will sink and the water will refreeze above it.  this is a good way for people to throw out perfectly good meat. 

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver

That's interesting Steve,

I gotta try that.

How long does it take for the penny to complete this migration.

I have a freezer that never rocks off 0˚ more than 2 or 3 degrees.

Thanks,

Bear
 


stircrazy said:


> you do know that the penny will sink in the ice even if the freezer never warms up.  the weight of the penny will creat a melt below it and eventualy it will sink and the water will refreeze above it.  this is a good way for people to throw out perfectly good meat.
> 
> Steve


----------



## stircrazy

its not a fast process.  it is the same way the glaciers carried and deposited huge boulders during the iceage.  Ice melts under pressure so anything that has a bit of weight will slowly sink into the ice.   We did it as an exparament when I was a kid in school but I can't remember if it was a month or 4 months.. that was many many moons ago.

Steve
 


Bearcarver said:


> That's interesting Steve,
> 
> I gotta try that.
> 
> How long does it take for the penny to complete this migration.
> 
> I have a freezer that never rocks off 0˚ more than 2 or 3 degrees.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


----------



## dalton

wow!!!

I guess I am suposed to be dead now!!   I eat stuff from my freezer all the time that has been in there longer than a year.  mostly fish that I vacuum packed and lost in the disorginized mess!  just a few months ago i cleaned out my freezer and pulled out fish that had been in the freezer for as long a 3 years and smoked it.  Was it as wonderfull and tasty as the fresh stuff I smoked this summer... no...  but no one got sick eating it, and its all gone now!  just last night we had burgers and the meat had been in the freezer almost 2 years.  so I guess i am lucky to be alive!!

just my experience...   not saying I recomend it!


----------



## SmokinAl

I think they are probably safe to eat, however with the ice crystals there might be some degradation of flavor. I say thaw them out & see what they look & smell like. If ANYTHING doesn't seem right, PITCH THEM. I found a ribeye in the bottom of my freezer that I had forgotten about & had ice crystals in the vacuum bag, but thawed it & it was just fine.


----------



## bbqfarmer

If they were vacuum packed and did not get freeze dried they should be fine as long as they stayed frozen the whole time/


----------



## ack226

I have a raw rack of ribs and a package of hot links that have been in my freezer for a little over a year.  They're both still in the vacuum sealed plastic packaging from the store.  They were put in my freezer as soon as I got them and have stayed frozen since.  Think I can still cook them or should I throw them out?


----------



## chainsaw

I have eaten stuff frozen that long if it was a steady zero temperature. Depending on how well it was sealed, it might have a freezer taste. Does it look like there are ice crystals in it? That usually is a good indicator of freezer burn.

The old adage "if in doubt, throw it out" is a good one. Usually the concern is if the temperature ever got above a safe level.

Would be a shame to spend the time to smoke & serve up the ribs & links and then find out they tasted funny.

Good luck!


----------



## bcfishman

Since youre asking for input, I'd say theyre fine.

Vaccuum sealed and always frozen.

You know what opinions are like though...


----------



## cheezeerider

BCFishMan said:


> Since youre asking for input, I'd say theyre fine.
> 
> Vaccuum sealed and always frozen.
> 
> You know what opinions are like though...


Everyones got one.......

I'd say you're fine. As stated above, as long as it was kept at a safe cold temp. I've eaten stuff that old. Vacuum packed and kept frozen...no worries here


----------



## mballi3011

I would say that you are fine aslong as there is no signs of freezer burn. If any of the ice crystals aren't forming inside the package you should be fine.


----------



## DanMcG

If they still look good smokem!!


----------



## meateater

Only one way to find out, thaw them out and see if there freezer burnt. I've had chubs of sausage in the freezer for that long and they were fine.


----------



## princess

Yeah, I've got "One" too... And you know I can't resist a food safety question!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would say for the purposes of SAFETY it DEPENDS.

*Was it in a deep freezer at 0 degrees?*  (eat it, 12 months is fine)  -or-

*Was it in the top (or bottom) of a fridge/freezer combo*? (pitch it - 6 months MAX, 3 is better)

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp

As far as taste and/or quality goes? Check for freezer burn. Cut off any areas that have been dried out, proceed as normal.

Cheers!

-Princess


Ack226 said:


> I have a raw rack of ribs and a package of hot links that have been in my freezer for a little over a year.  They're both still in the vacuum sealed plastic packaging from the store.  They were put in my freezer as soon as I got them and have stayed frozen since.  Think I can still cook them or should I throw them out?


----------



## Bearcarver

Princess said:


> Yeah, I've got "One" too... And you know I can't resist a food safety question!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say for the purposes of SAFETY it DEPENDS.
> 
> *Was it in a deep freezer at 0 degrees?*  (eat it, 12 months is fine)  -or-
> 
> *Was it in the top (or bottom) of a fridge/freezer combo*? (pitch it - 6 months MAX, 3 is better)
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp
> 
> As far as taste and/or quality goes? Check for freezer burn. Cut off any areas that have been dried out, proceed as normal.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


What Princess said,

Plus I would add, if it looks OK, and it smells OK----Smoke it.

Bear


----------



## ack226

Princess said:


> Yeah, I've got "One" too... And you know I can't resist a food safety question!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say for the purposes of SAFETY it DEPENDS.
> 
> *Was it in a deep freezer at 0 degrees?*  (eat it, 12 months is fine)  -or-
> 
> *Was it in the top (or bottom) of a fridge/freezer combo*? (pitch it - 6 months MAX, 3 is better)
> 
> http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/focus_on_freezing/index.asp
> 
> As far as taste and/or quality goes? Check for freezer burn. Cut off any areas that have been dried out, proceed as normal.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


They're in the top of a fridge/freezer combo.  Not sure of the temp in there, but they're frozen rock solid.  Now that I look at it more closely there are some ice crystals on the ribs under the packaging.  I'll toss them.  No ice crystals on the Hot Links and I'd imagine they're loaded with preservatives.  Think they're ok?


----------



## princess

Dude... in all fairness, I do not jack around with pork.  For $3 you can buy another pack of links, you know? 
 I'd grab me some new ones...


Ack226 said:


> They're in the top of a fridge/freezer combo.  Not sure of the temp in there, but they're frozen rock solid.  Now that I look at it more closely there are some ice crystals on the ribs under the packaging.  I'll toss them.  No ice crystals on the Hot Links and I'd imagine they're loaded with preservatives.  Think they're ok?


----------



## rw willy

Ice crystals are a sign of possible degraded quality not a sign of safety.


----------



## tigerregis

This thread is a sad commentary on contemporary life. Make what you want of it, I pitch stuff too. It irks me to no end that a bargain sometime ago has turned into a waste.


----------



## princess

I completely agree.

It's not the ice crystals that concern me (for safety, though admittedly, perhaps for *taste*). It is the containment (fridge/freezer combo) and time frame (12 months) that makes me question the *safety* as per USDA guidelines.

To be off topic, I eat rare steak and consume sashimi regularly. At certain establishments, I consider these delicacies to be worth the risk.  But a styropak of brekkie links?  IMHO, not worth it, and USDA recommends against it. $.02


RW Willy said:


> Ice crystals are a sign of possible degraded quality not a sign of safety.


----------



## tigerregis

Strange eh? I completely agree with you. Raw fish is a fave.


----------



## smoke_chef

The real lesson here... and one I hope you will remember always Ack226... is you should never ever leave a perfectly good rack of ribs in the freezer that long for any reason. Shaaaaammmmeeee on you Ack226. Shhhaaaammmeeee!!!  To think that you would disrespect that meat by neglecting it for that long... It's ribs man... ribs I say!!! Never mind those links. But ribs... One doesn't idoly put away ribs in the freezer only to forget about them. Why... you should have your smoker taken away for one month! Yes... that's it. You're grounded. And stand with your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!


----------



## meateater

Smoke_Chef said:


> The real lesson here... and one I hope you will remember always Ack226... is you should never ever leave a perfectly good rack of ribs in the freezer that long for any reason. Shaaaaammmmeeee on you Ack226. Shhhaaaammmeeee!!!  To think that you would disrespect that meat by neglecting it for that long... It's ribs man... ribs I say!!! Never mind those links. But ribs... One doesn't idoly put away ribs in the freezer only to forget about them. Why... you should have your smoker taken away for one month! Yes... that's it. You're grounded. And stand with your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!


Dang I would have made him chop wood instead.


----------



## hdspringer

Yes I agree with the Chef


----------



## Bearcarver

Yeah, since you're talking about a fridge/freeze combo, definitely chuck it.

I never put any of my precious stuff in that freezer. I put all of my treasures in my small (7.3 cu ft) chest freezer. Besides, I don't think a rack of ribs would even fit in our little side by side piece of crap we mistakenly call a refrigerator/freezer combo!

Ack226, Don't worry about it. Everybody screws up once in awhile. As long as nobody gets sick, it's a cheap lesson.

You could do like I do--Buy the ribs a day or two before you're gonna make 'em.

Bear


----------



## ack226

Thanks for the advice everyone.


Smoke_Chef said:


> The real lesson here... and one I hope you will remember always Ack226... is you should never ever leave a perfectly good rack of ribs in the freezer that long for any reason. Shaaaaammmmeeee on you Ack226. Shhhaaaammmeeee!!!  To think that you would disrespect that meat by neglecting it for that long... It's ribs man... ribs I say!!! Never mind those links. But ribs... One doesn't idoly put away ribs in the freezer only to forget about them. Why... you should have your smoker taken away for one month! Yes... that's it. You're grounded. And stand with your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!


My only defense is that our baby was born around the time I bought the ribs.  They went in the freezer, I went into new baby survival mode, and the next thing I know it's a year later.  I know it doesn't completely excuse my negligence, but please don't take away my smoker!


----------

